# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Bull clutch #2

## Lucas339

My hypo reddish female laid 8 good oblong eggs.  She was bred by my male hypo patternless het WS and axanthic.  Hoping I get some hypos as nice as her!

Eggs



And momma cause she is a beaut!

----------

